# Mercury remote control problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Binnacle or side mount style?


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess binnacle is the word. It's not side mount. The key and choke is located elsewhere on the console.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Many different brands of binnacles out there.
Without knowing the brand or model very difficult to diagnose.
You may have a Merc on the transom, but the binnacle could be Morse,
Teleflex, Yamaha or Mercury. All will do the job, just depends on who rigged the boat.
Determine model and brand, then hop on line and find the parts diagram.


----------

